# My Halloween contests and updates!



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share a quick contest I'm having! This is the first of a few I'll be doing this season on my website's facebook page. The contest ends tomorrow, I'm doing a drawing for a download code that will get you the amazing Halloween is Here album from Lonesome Wyatt. If you haven't heard it yet you're really missing out! It has all of the awesome aesthetics of the Halloween themed records of the past. 

Anyhow, I figured I'd post about it here, you can enter by heading over to www.facebook.com/cannibalreviews, to enter you just have to like the page and comment on the pinned contest post.

As long as it's cool with everyone here I'd love to update this thread occasionally with all of my halloween content, I do reviews, overviews, giveaways, videos, a whole plethora of content for the Halloween season. I just finished my latest review of some new Universal Monsters action figures you can get at your local comic stores currently (http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2014/09/dst-universal-monsters-select-series-5.html) Feel free to enter the contest and if you have an suggestions for reviews please comment here or send me a message!

Thanks!


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

It's time for my next contest, I'm giving away a signed GWAR album!

https://www.facebook.com/CannibalReviews/photos/a.270644203073287.1073741828.237789613025413/452226721581700/?type=3&theater


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Doesn't this stuff belong in the promotions section?


----------

